# charge for sale



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Getting rid of my charge. I have two and my wife doesn't like android and went back to her iphone. This is in great condition rooted running ep1w many extras car dock, desktop charger and two extra batteries alongoing with swivel belt case all for 450.


----------

